# الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنة من العمر



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

الإنجاب المبكر يحمي من الانقراض


توصل علماء حفريات أمريكيون إلى أن الديناصورات كانت تنمو بسرعة كبيرة، وأنها كانت تنجب في الثامنة من العمر قبل أن يصل حجمها إلى حجم البالغين. 
ورغم أن الديناصورات هي أصلا من سلالة الزواحف وتطورت لتصبح من سلالة الطيور فإنها كانت تنمو بسرعة كبيرة، واستطاعت الإنجاب وهي في عمر صغيرة، كالثدييات هذه الأيام. 
فقد وجد باحثون في جامعة كاليفورنيا علامات على وجود أنسجة "لصنع البيض" في أثنتين من إناث الديناصورات. 
فقد تم العثور على العظم النخاعي الغني بالكالسيوم داخل عظم الساق الأكبر في اثنتين من إناث الديناصورات إحداهما من آكلي اللحوم "آلوسوروس" والثانية من آكلي النباتات "تينونتوسوروس". 
وقد استنتجت سارة ويرنينج وأندرو لي من جامعة بيركلي في كاليفورنيا من حلقات النمو داخل العظم عمر كل منهما، "8،10 سنوات"، وهو عمر صغير جدا بالنسبة للديناصورات التي كانت تعيش حتى الثلاثين من العمر. 
وكان علماء قد اكتشفوا وجود عظم نخاعي في أنثى من فصيلة "تيرانوسوروس ريكس" وحددوا عمرها بالثمانية عشر عاما. 
وتقول ويرنينج "لقد كنا محظوظين جدا بالعثور على هذه الحفريات. فالعظم النخاعي يوجد خلال ثلاثة إلى أربعة أسابيع فقط من عمر الإناث التي بلغت مرحلة البلوغ، ولذا لا بد من البحث في عظام كثيرة حتى تستطيع العثور عليها". 
بوادر نمو 
وقد أظهرت حلقات النمو الطريقة التي تنمو بها هذه الحيوانات. 
فقد نمت الديناصورات بسرعة أكبر من السرعة التي تنمو بها الزواحف في عصرنا الحالي، وكانت تعيش لفترة محددة قبل أن تقضي كفريسة لحيوانات أخرى. 
ولذا كان النضوج الجنسي المبكر ضروريا لها لضمان عدم انقراض سلالتها. 
ويعزز هذا الاكتشاف الفكرة القائلة بأن الديناصورات كانت أقرب إلى الطيور منها إلى الزواحف. 
كما تشير إلى أن استراتيجية الإنجاب للطيور في العصر الحاضر قديمة جدا، تعود إلى 200 مليون سنة حين أخذت الديناصورات في التطور.

المصدر  BBC  العربية


----------



## sparrow (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنة من العمر*

شكرا يا طوني لتعبك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## thelife.pro (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنة من العمر*

شكرا لمرورك 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

